# Lumapower, Lumacraft Series Formula 1



## ernsanada (Oct 19, 2006)

*Lumapower, F1(R Bin) and SSC-P4 F1*

I just this from Lumapower, Lumacraft series Formula 1.

Specfications from Lumapower Website.

¡¡LUMAPOWER Lumacraft Series - Formula One £¨F1£©

¡¡Most Up-To-Date Circuit boost to 400mA with 1.5V Dry Cell

¡¡All New Design¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡Unit Price £ºUSD 50

¡¡

* Integrate with LUXEON 1W R-BIN LED as light source, providing High-output and stability (LED can last for 100,000 hrs£© 

* 3D Dual-Layer torch body. 

* Alumium reflector and inner body for best heat and electrical conduction. 

* Direct battery contact without and coil and spring which increasing circuit efficiency and provide longer battery life. 

* AA-size battery compartment can fit with 1.2V NiMH to 3.7V Li-ion (incluing 1.5V dry-cell) 

* Upto 40 lumens output for most advance user. 

* Last for 120 minutes at High-output (50% to 100%), useful output upto 240 minutes. 

* Wide range for input voltage from 0.8V to 4V 

* 8.6cm (L) x 2.1cm (D)¡£ 

* Net weight 35g£¨not including battery£© 

* Screw-turn design to minize torch length 

* Torch can standing upright 

http://www.lumapower.com/F1.html







Warning label came on box.



















































Top, Lumacraft Series Formula 1. Bottom, Fenix L1P 






Left, Lumacraft Series Formula 1. Right, Fenix L1P






Left, Lumacraft Series Formula 1. Right, Fenix L1P @ 6.5"






Left, Lumacraft Series Formula 1. Right, Fenix L1P @ 38"






Left, Lumacraft Series Formula 1. Right, Fenix L1P @ 64"






-----------------------------------------------------------------------

The Fenix L1P is running a SXOH emitter. The beam tint has a slight green tint to it.

The Lumacraft Series Formula 1 has a very white tint. I really like the orange peel reflector, (makes a nice smooth beam). Has a twist switch. The twist action is very smooth.

The machining is excellent. Fit and finish is also excellent.

Both lights are running freshly charged Duracell Rechargeable 2650 mAH nimh batteries.

Shipping took 9 days to Southern California.


----------



## ernsanada (Oct 19, 2006)

I forgot to mention. The o-ring glows in the dark!


----------



## Paul6ppca (Oct 19, 2006)

Looks like it will take a 14500 li on,have you tried that to see how much brighter and how hot it gets?


----------



## ernsanada (Oct 19, 2006)

Paul6ppca said:


> Looks like it will take a 14500 li on,have you tried that to see how much brighter and how hot it gets?



The 14500 fits tight in the battery tube. It does not work because it needs a "dimple" on the tip. The Led Module has an o-ring around where it makes contact. I guess the o-ring will stop the magnet from moving. I do not want to try using the magnet because I blew my Chameleon using a magnet. I suggest staying away from those magnets.


----------



## lumapower (Oct 19, 2006)

ernsanada said:


> The 14500 fits tight in the battery tube. It does not work because it needs a "dimple" on the tip. The Led Module has an o-ring around where it makes contact. I guess the o-ring will stop the magnet from moving. I do not want to try using the magnet because I blew my Chameleon using a magnet. I suggest staying away from those magnets.


 



Thank you very much!

GOOD JOB:goodjob:


----------



## skalomax (Oct 20, 2006)

This Light has Great Looks and Great Regulation!
I Think this Will be My Next Light!!
How would it compare to a L1T?


----------



## ernsanada (Oct 20, 2006)

The Lumapower, Lumacraft Series Formula 1 comes with a holster, spare o-rings and a lanyard.


----------



## havand (Oct 20, 2006)

Does anyone know the size of the reflector in this light?

ernsanada: How is the overall quality of the light? I'm interested in one, but i'm having a very hard time justifying one with all the AA lights i already own...Jet1 mk2, Jet1 Mk1 on the way, Ultrafire AA Host, Grey HAIII Ultrafire AA, Black Jet 1. If these have a 19mm reflector, it could be swapped out for a MCR-19 when the CREE led's get here...Driven at 400mah, those led's should be a LOT brighter than a S bin lux1. Any thoughts (or the reflector size)?


----------



## ernsanada (Oct 20, 2006)

Reflector looks like 18mm. Maybe Rick from Lumapower can verify the size.

Build quality is excellent and the machining is also excellent.

The twist action feels very smooth. I haven't felt a light with smooth threads in a long time. (Buttery) A+

I think the light is worth the introductory price of $38.00.


----------



## ernsanada (Oct 20, 2006)

skalomax said:


> This Light has Great Looks and Great Regulation!
> I Think this Will be My Next Light!!
> How would it compare to a L1T?



Sorry I don't have a L1T to compare it to.


----------



## skalomax (Oct 20, 2006)

Its Ok.

Great Write up!


----------



## flame2000 (Oct 20, 2006)

Good buy.....the beam is whiter and slightly brighter than L1P, and runtime is slightly longer too.


----------



## lumapower (Oct 20, 2006)

flame2000 said:


> Good buy.....the beam is whiter and slightly brighter than L1P, and runtime is slightly longer too.


 
Thanks flame2000,

Hope you enjoy with F1, and we promise to do better Lights in coming future.
So, looking forward to have your most supports. 

Thank you very much, all CPFer. 

Lumapower Team


----------



## lumapower (Oct 20, 2006)

havand said:


> Does anyone know the size of the reflector in this light?
> 
> ........y thoughts (or the reflector size)?


 
Hi ,our reflector size is:
Max. Outer Dia. : 17.9mm
Max. Inner Dia. : 15.3mm
Inner Depth : 9.45mm

Thank you!

lumapower


----------



## havand (Oct 20, 2006)

Wow, Thanks Lumapower!



lumapower said:


> Hi ,our reflector size is:
> Max. Outer Dia. : 17.9mm
> Max. Inner Dia. : 15.3mm
> Inner Depth : 9.45mm
> ...


----------



## lumapower (Oct 20, 2006)

New assy. for F1





http://www.lumapower.com/F1%20holster.html

Best Rgds.


----------



## Calina (Oct 22, 2006)

ernsanada said:


> The Lumacraft Series Formula 1 has a very white tint. I really like the orange peel reflector, (makes a nice smooth beam). Has a twist switch. The twist action is very smooth.
> 
> The machining is excellent. Fit and finish is also excellent.
> 
> ...


 

Very good pictures of the light. In fact they're so good that IMHO they actually look better that the ones I've seen on Lumapower's site. If they're yours Lumapower should probably buy some from you.

Good job!


----------



## lumapower (Oct 28, 2006)

Calina said:


> Very good pictures of the light. In fact they're so good that IMHO they actually look better that the ones I've seen on Lumapower's site. If they're yours Lumapower should probably buy some from you.
> 
> Good job!


 
Yea! good pictures!
I love them !


----------



## jdriller (Oct 30, 2006)

I just received this light, and I have to agree with ernsanada, completely. It is a great light with excellent tint, reflector, finish and style. It is very easy to activate with one hand. Maybe too easy. Nice work, Lumapower!


----------



## lumapower (Nov 2, 2006)

Hi jdriller,

Thank you.

Lumapower Team.


----------



## Stainless (Nov 6, 2006)

lumapower:

I haven't been on CPF much lately - this product looks very interesting.
Is this officially in production? What is price?

Congratulations on the double wall / 3D body design... 
think that technique will open up some VERY unique appearance / functional possibilities.


----------



## jdriller (Nov 6, 2006)

Here you go:

http://candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?t=134148


----------



## Stainless (Nov 6, 2006)

jdriller said:


> Here you go:
> 
> http://candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?t=134148



Thanks!


----------



## lumapower (Nov 6, 2006)

*F1's Product Upgrade (7-Nov-2006)*

Since we mention before, F1 use direct contact design without springs.
While there is too many size of AA battery on the market, some shorter and some longer which cause the battery tube not easy to fit all. So we need to mention "Do Not Over Twist after Power On, while over-twist can cause the battery pushing directly to PCB and may cause damage to the circuit.

After considering for better protection for F1's circuit, we upgrage F1's design as below:

1. Add copper ring stopper to fix PCB's position.
2. New +ve contact design, which allow flexible movement between contact and battery, by adding a gold-plated coil between PCB and +ve contact.
3. Enlarge rubber-stopper for better resistance force for battery, this can also help better feeling (refer to flashlightreviews.com's comments)

*All F1's upgrade is completed now.*

*Best Rgds.*

*Lumapower Team*


----------



## lumapower (Nov 6, 2006)

Hi Stainless,

Thank you.

https://www.candlepowerforums.com/posts/1677624&postcount=79

Best Rgds.

Lumapower Team



Stainless said:


> lumapower:
> 
> I haven't been on CPF much lately - this product looks very interesting.
> Is this officially in production? What is price?
> ...


----------



## Calina (Nov 7, 2006)

Hi,

The F1 is really a fantastic looking light. I like it a lot even if it doesn't suit my needs.
Who knows, if I turn into a real flashaholic maybe one day I'll buy one.

I'm writing this post because I have to tell you how really impressed I am by the way you improve your lights almost on a day to day basis. You address all the issues we throw at you quickly and efficiently. IMO this last improvement is just brilliant.

I'm sure your company has a "bright" future ahead. 

Keep up the good work.


----------



## lumapower (Nov 9, 2006)

Hi Calina,

Thank you.

Best Rgds.

Lumapower Team



Calina said:


> Hi,
> 
> The F1 is really a fantastic looking light. I like it a lot even if it doesn't suit my needs.
> Who knows, if I turn into a real flasholic maybe one day I'll buy one.
> ...


----------



## ernsanada (Nov 16, 2006)

I just got the new holster for the F1.


----------



## UWAK (Nov 16, 2006)

Can the Formula 1 using AA Lithium?

Frids


----------



## jdriller (Nov 16, 2006)

yes, it can.


----------



## ernsanada (Feb 22, 2007)

I just received the SSC-P4 F1

Shipping took 5 days.











Left, F1 (R Bin). Right, SSC-P4 F1






Top, F1. (R Bin). Bottom, SSC-P4 F1






Left, SSC-P4 F1. Right, F1. (R Bin). 






Left, SSC-P4 F1 Middle, Jet Beam C-LE. Right, Fenix L1D CE






Left, SSC-P4 F1. Right, Jet Beam C-LE @ 77"






Left, SSC-P4 F1. Right, Jet Beam C-LE @ 77" Stepped down exposure.






Left, SSC-P4 F1. Right, Fenix L1D CE @ 77"






Left, SSC-P4 F1. Right, Fenix L1D CE @ 77" Stepped down exposure.






The Duracell 2650mAh Rechargeable Battery was used for the beam shots.


----------



## ernsanada (Feb 22, 2007)

Tried beam shots with these batteries.






SSC-P4 F1 with Duracell 2650mAh Rechargeable Battery






SSC-P4 F1 with Energizer e2 Lithium






SSC-P4 F1 with Duracell 2650mAh Rechargeable Battery. Stepped down exposure.






SSC-P4 F1 with Energizer e2 Lithium. Stepped down exposure.


----------



## ernsanada (Feb 22, 2007)

Both light's are the same diameter. Camera optical illusion.


----------



## ernsanada (Feb 22, 2007)

Beam shot between the F1 (R Bin) and SSC-P4 F1.

Left, SSC-P4 F1. Right, F1. (R Bin) @ 77"






Left, SSC-P4 F1. Right, F1. (R Bin) @ 77" 






Left, SSC-P4 F1. Right, F1. (R Bin) @ 77" Stepped down exposure.


----------



## ernsanada (Feb 22, 2007)




----------



## flashy bazook (Feb 22, 2007)

ernsanada,

thanks for these very nice pictures! Very impressive. And thanks for maintaining the F1 thread, I have been trying to do the same for the M3 and it can be time consuming so I do appreciate the time you have been putting in.

what camera do you use? for sure it can take some good pictures, although of course most of the credit belongs to the photographer!


----------



## ernsanada (Feb 22, 2007)

flashy bazook,

Believe it or not I'm using a Sony DSC W1 5.1 Megapixel, point and shoot.


----------



## lumapower (Feb 22, 2007)

Hi ernsanada,


Thank you very much for great photos.
As if you test new F1 with E2, you can found the real power of SSC-P4.

Best rgds.

Ricky - Lumapower Team


----------



## ernsanada (Feb 22, 2007)

ernsanada said:


> Both light's are the same diameter. Camera optical illusion.



This is a better picture. Now the diameters look the same.

Left, F1 (R Bin). Right, SSC-P4 F1.


----------



## Lumenation (Feb 22, 2007)

The Fenix looks brighter, am I correct? What do you think about the new F1?What is the runtime going to be like? What is the brightness and beam like compared to the cree?


----------



## ernsanada (Feb 22, 2007)

Lumenation said:


> The Fenix looks brighter, am I correct? What do you think about the new F1?What is the runtime going to be like? What is the brightness and beam like compared to the cree?



I think the reason the Fenix P1D CE is brighter because it's using a shiny reflector. The SSC-P4 F1 has an OP reflector, smoother beam with less throw.

I don't know what the run time is, I am not set up to do them.


----------



## ernsanada (Feb 22, 2007)

This is what came with the SSC-P4 F1.


----------



## BMRSEB (Feb 23, 2007)

Very nice, Erns!! I was about to pull the trigger on the F1 but got the D Mini instead. I figure I'll most likely get the M3 and that will satisfy my pocketable EDC needs.. Then again, the F1 looks really handsome too..

Damn LumaPower for making nice looking _and _functional lights!!


----------



## Lumenation (Feb 26, 2007)

What are your overall impressions of the new SSC light. Do you like it more than the Jetbeam CLE


----------



## LightScene (Mar 7, 2007)

I haven't seen any comments about what the outer bodies of the F1's are made of.
Are they relatively heavy or light?


----------



## qip (Mar 10, 2007)

how much brighter is the l1dce compared to f1 ...are they pretty close or is there a real noticeable difference...any more realworld beamshots with other objects in place to see a good view or maybe a hallway


----------



## EngrPaul (Mar 10, 2007)

Pictures of the green one here:

http://candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?t=156609


----------



## luigi (Mar 16, 2007)

Did anyone try with a 14500 battery ? From the specs it should support it. Is it brighter? Runtime? Lumapower? Anybody?

Luigi


----------



## light_emitting_dude (Mar 20, 2007)

I just ordered one of these (SSC F1) and want to use a 14500. I am aware of the o-ring around the positive contact in this light which looks like it might be challenging to use most 14500 batteries without the "magnet mod". The AW's that I have are flat at the top. Just ordered some ultrafire 14500's which have a slight dimple at the positive end. Will post results if they work or not. Should be impressive. 

Look here at pic of ultrafire 14500.....
http://www.lighthound.com/index.asp?PageAction=VIEWPROD&ProdID=2460

The input voltage is 0.8-4.2 so the 14500's should work great with impressive results.


----------



## qip (Mar 20, 2007)

you could trim off a tiny bit from o ring hopefully


----------



## light_emitting_dude (Mar 20, 2007)

qip said:


> you could trim off a tiny bit from o ring hopefully



Good idea but that might cause a short. Also a small ball of rolled up aluminum foil placed carefully inside the o-ring may work. Looks like the ultrafires should work with the dimple....hopefully. Should have the light Friday. Will post results!


----------



## ernsanada (Mar 20, 2007)

An AW's 14500 Protected fits in the SSC-P4-F1. The only difference is the 14500 is longer. The 14500 work with out any magnet at the + end. The battery does not fit snug. I did remove AW's sticker on the battery.






------------------------------------------------------------------------

SSC-P4-F1 @ 75" (14500 Protected)






SSC-P4-F1 @ 75" (nimh Battery)






SSC-P4-F1 @ 75" (14500 Protected) Stepped down exposure.






SSC-P4-F1 @ 75" (nimh Battery) Stepped down exposure.


----------



## ernsanada (Mar 20, 2007)

This is the + ve end looks like.


----------



## light_emitting_dude (Mar 20, 2007)

Thanks for the info and screenshots ernsanada! I am using my AW's in my Fenix L1D. Hmmmmmm......looks a little brighter with the 14500!


----------



## light_emitting_dude (Mar 23, 2007)

Well the ultrafire 14500's are too short to work in the F1 SSC! As ernsanada indicated the aw's work fine. I was able to throw a small washer in the bottom of the light and it did work with the ultrafire 14500. This is probably due to the fact that there is no protection circuit in the ultrafire which makes it shorter.
Great light. I like the attention to detail. Well gotta go drool over my new light now!


----------



## alphazeta (Sep 27, 2008)

ernsanada said:


>



My apologies for bumping up a super old post but, does anyone know if the luxeon version of the F1 will open up similar to the SSC version shown here? I wasn't able to find that documented via search.

If it does & all it takes is some heat & strap wrenches, then I've found the cheap & attractive 1AA hosts that I have been looking for. Any firsthand knowledge on this would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks!
AZ


----------



## woodrow (Sep 27, 2008)

Sorry, alphazeta.... I do not have the answer to your question... but thanks for the (old ) review ernsanada! I saw the sale Batteryjunction was having on these... and decided to pick up the P4 version when I ordered my TK20. Not a bad little light for $40!


----------



## gunga (Sep 27, 2008)

Lumapowers are not glued so they open up very easily!

Enjoy the modding.

:wave:


----------



## alphazeta (Sep 27, 2008)

Thanks for the 411 Gunga.


----------



## HeadShot (Dec 19, 2008)

Hi,

bought two of the older Lux I versions and noticed a slight difference: i put the same battery into each light (tried several Duracell Ultra and some Energizer e2), put the light together and when i want to turn it of, one light turns off immediately but the other one takes almost two full turns before its off... whats wrong? Anyone seen this before?
greetz,
georg


----------



## Rexlion (May 25, 2009)

I hope no one minds me reviving an old thread. I was admiring the looks of the Lumapower F1 in silver. But it's listed at only 40 lumens output. Does that mean the beam would be rather anemic in comparison to other 1-AA/14500 lights like the Nitecore D10, ITP C7, and Olight T15? I couldn't find any mention of lux value for the F1 to directly compare to these other lights, and I think I read someplace that lumens don't tell the whole story (although my memory could be off). Comments?


----------



## qip (May 25, 2009)

with the seoul here its 70 lumens ,the 40 is older model ...its a georgous light , if i recall its just a tad less bright than L1Dce "p4 bin" but no way anemic in output and for $30 cant go wrong


----------



## Patriot (May 25, 2009)

It's rated conservatively I'd say. I bought my dad a silver one almost 2 years ago which he still owns and uses. He's running his on protected 14500s though which pushes the output well over 125. It's simple, reliable and very rugged. If you think you'll need extended run-times you might want to go for a multi-level light instead.


----------



## Rexlion (May 26, 2009)

Thanks, that's good info. 14500 is the way I want to go for the extra brightness, but runtime isn't such a big issue since it's so easy to carry or get spare AAs... I usually have some on hand for my cameras anyway. I guess I just need to be careful to get the Seoul if I order one. Good to know!


----------



## MattK (Jun 2, 2009)

The F1's still have some of the prettiest beams ever. 

The Luxeon one's are pretty cheap now and make good gifts.


----------

